# I need advice on a baby rattle.



## 16ga (Nov 15, 2012)

Well I'm finishing up a baby rattle for my newest relative and wanted something special. So I ended up with this.
[attachment=13523]
Its intended to be more of a memento then a toy. 
Now my problem is that I want to put the child’s name and date of birth on it but I can't carve letters. I've got a set of metal punches with 3/8 inch letters and numbers I could use to stamp them in with i'm just afraid it will look “cheap” doing it that way. 
Anyone have other suggestions? If I do stamp them should I do so on the face or possibly go along the edge? Thanks for any advice. I don't have any more of the wood on hand so I can't start over if I mess up.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 15, 2012)

Know anybody with a laser? Local trophy/engraving shop?

I know Dane Fuller on here has one and could do a really nice lettering/design on it. I'm not sure about the normal cost for doing this kind of thing, but it does look very professional.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 15, 2012)

1.) You could use a router to rout out the letters. Then fill them with Inlace.
2.) Woodburn in their names.
3.) Use ink stamps to spell out their names.

Good luck, its a nice looking rattle.
Tom


----------



## 16ga (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for the advice. And thanks for the comment Tom. The rattle's figured african mahogany and walnut. 

Not sure about an engraving shop. I'll have to see if ones around here. I Don't have a lot of time to get this one done now so I'd need one local. 

I have a wood burner but I'm not very good with it. I could give it a try on some scrap and see how it turns out. My question is if I do burn it will it have any effect if the baby does use the rattle from time to time. You know ending up in his mouth and all.

Oh and I forgot to post it yesterday but here it is with my initials and date stamped inside the cavity. 
[attachment=13557]
These are the only stamps I have. I'm really thinking they're too small to stamp the name in the face but might work along the edge if nothing else works. 
Any more advice or ideas are still welcome.


----------



## 16ga (Nov 16, 2012)

Just want to thank both of you again. After trying a few things on scrap wood I ended up going with the stamps I had. It turned out looking good and doesn’t effect the look of the figured wood any. Now it just needs a finish and its done.
With the baby's name on it the parents probably won't let me post it online but if they do I’ll let you all see it.


----------

